# diagnosed with graves/having TT in February -



## runninginthewind (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello,

I have been diagnosed with graves disease and will be having a TT in February. I have a couple of questions for someone(s).

1) I feel as though my hormones are all over the place and I literally could cry at the drop of a hat or and my mood swings are really bad. I am also going through menopause. Is all of this normal?

2) I am on methimazole,valsartan and Atenolol - My ENDO said, I could come off of the atenolol which I did and my blood pressure went up extremely high. I went back on it and now my bp has stabilized again. I did that on my own because my BP was okay until I went off of it.

I am more worried my mood swings. I know I can and should call the doctor but I want to hear from people that have been through this.

Maybe all of this is due to worrying about the up coming surgery?

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> 1) I feel as though my hormones are all over the place and I literally could cry at the drop of a hat or and my mood swings are really bad. I am also going through menopause. Is all of this normal?


Yes!



> I am on methimazole,valsartan and Atenolol - My ENDO said, I could come off of the atenolol which I did and my blood pressure went up extremely high. I went back on it and now my bp has stabilized again. I did that on my own because my BP was okay until I went off of it.


I'm not familiar with heart failure or valsartan - so I suggest you consult with your doctor.

Do you have any current labs with ranges you could share?



> I am more worried my mood swings. I know I can and should call the doctor but I want to hear from people that have been through this.


Honey, your body is going through some pretty unbelievable shifts, hormones, thyroid blablabla.

Hang in there - once they get your thyroid out, at least you can focus on getting replacement hormone in a good place. Be sure to test both FT-4 and FT-3 post TT and only adjust replacement dosage by those labs. Mid to 3/4 range are your goal.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I was an emotional mess when I was hyper. Crying for no reason, angry at the drop of a hat, feeling like I was running at 1,000% all the time. It was exhausting.


----------

